# Have blackberry plants in ground, any other goat plant favorites???



## GoatRancher11 (Apr 15, 2011)

Guys,

I've planted blackberry bushes in the last couple of months.  The ones I planted on Feb. 24th look great and are coming right along (23).  The other ones (21) I planted on April 1st have gotten way too much rain up here in NC.  I have a question about that.  Can they get so much rain that it rots out the roots? OR Will they eventually recover with some drier weather.  It's rained like crazy in NC and looks like it will again on Saturday.  The 2 year plants that I got only need watering once a week.  I know goats love 'em though.  Trying to establish a little more browse for them before they arrive.  

Any other favorites out there I could plant that goats would love to browse around?

Thanks for all the advice you guys have given me thus far.  I certainly appreciate it!


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 15, 2011)

Normally, I can't offer much due to my "newbieness" with goats, but I can tell you from experience that my goats decimated "many-year-old" blackberry bushes within days.  These were bushes that had very long canes and lots of them.  
They aren't dead by any means, but any green leaves and even the canes, are eaten as fast as they regenerate.  Forget seeing berries!
Not looking to discourage you, but don't think that you are going to have garden-tour-quality bushes when you have goats.
For my goats, blackberry bushes are the first choice for their salads.
Forgot to add that they have much browse to choose from...not just blackberry.


----------



## Bimpnottin (Apr 15, 2011)

At least around here, Wisconsin, it's darn near impossible to kill the things.  They grow wild around here and even the ones put into regular plantings barely die.  You might lose a couple, but unless they are totally under water they should still come around.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 15, 2011)

Poison ivy - good luck harvesting it though!!

Seriously though, the love things like bean and corn sprouts (the corn sprouts, get about 1' tall - man they love those!).  You can overseed with several cover crops, they will enjoy those, especially oats, rye and wheat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 15, 2011)

We had huge patches in our fields and not a single one left after around 5 years of goats grazing, I don't see any signs of any of them coming back up.  The goats have killed atleast 50% of the trees up in the field as well. There can be a foot tall of grass/pasture and they will chew on the tree until it is dead.  

Just saying. Don't expect to have those blackberries around too long. I don't think they will keep coming up every year.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 15, 2011)

Unless you consider making paddocks for rotational grazing.  That is my plan.  Except electric wasn't enough and field fencing is pricey!  My first paddock is going up, and I hope to do one or two a year until I have about a half dozen, then I will rotate and no-till plant crops right in the grass like 12 Aprils does....where is that video link?  12 Aprils dairy in CA....there is a video online somewhere....they overseed each month with whatever crop does best that time of year (millet, sorghum, etc) and put the cows on it when it is the ideal height.  Then brushhog it to the ground and replant.  This way the cows have April lush pasture every month of the year.  Like Salatin on a smaller property, giving the pastures a boost.


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.  Yeah, I don't think the bushes will last unless they get well established.  I wanted to add to their "buffett" that they already have out there.  We have sandy soil up this way and there is plenty to browse for now.  Blackberry plants usually thrive in sandy soil but I'll have to keep the goats off of it most of the summer I think if I plan for them to have a fighting chance.  They shouldn't be in that field until at least Aug. 15th where there is plenty of poison ivy, etc. in the woods as well.

I'll be rotating them in four different fenced off sections throughout the year and planting alfalfa in late August on at least 3 of the 10 acres which should come back every year as a perennial.

I'm assuming each fenced in section is a "paddock."  I guess that is the definition of a "paddock?"  I can't wait, I'm all psyched up.  My wife and I just handpicked 8 of our does/doelings over this past weekend.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 15, 2011)

Watch it!! You are exhibiting symptoms of "goat fiend fever"  You will get 8 and then before you know it, you'll be herd master of 48 goaties!!

I was struck hard about 2 years ago.  We bought 2 little does, our herd is now 10 and growing.

Help, help, help, help.

DonnaBelle


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, we're starting with 16-18, only 8 off of that particular farm, well maybe 10 off that farm.  Yeah, the plan is to grow over time for sure.  It's gonna be great I think!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 15, 2011)

There is never to much rain in NC. we have been under drought conditions for years. I just planted a pasture for my mini farm and I need all the rain I can get. Being on city water is costing me a fortune.


----------



## Okie Amazon (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess I have weird goats, they've never touched my blackberry vines.  They love the honeysuckle and sweet autumn clematis, though.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 15, 2011)

> I guess I have weird goats, they've never touched my blackberry vines


.

Are you sure they're blackberries?  Blackberries grow on canes, not vines, to my knowledge.


----------



## Okie Amazon (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah canes, not vines.  :/   There were a few straggling berries last year when we bought our place.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 15, 2011)

GoatRancher11 said:
			
		

> I'll be rotating them in four different fenced off sections throughout the year and planting alfalfa in late August on at least 3 of the 10 acres which should come back every year as a perennial.
> 
> I'm assuming each fenced in section is a "paddock."  I guess that is the definition of a "paddock?"  I can't wait, I'm all psyched up.  My wife and I just handpicked 8 of our does/doelings over this past weekend.


Sounds like you have it well planned out.  I have a strong equine background so I automatically used the word paddock.  Pasture works, too! 

Goats are so much fun.  I just love them.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 15, 2011)

I doubt your poor blackberry plants will survive the goats for more than a couple of days.  I had a huge wild thicket once.  It was very thick, probably 30' across and over 10' high.  It was gone, to the ground level in maybe 2 weeks at the most.  Goats are mowing machines when it comes to blackberry thickets.  Nice thought though!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 15, 2011)

Aside from blackberries...
Strawberries, apple trees, Partridge berry, teaberry, black birch(mine go CRAZY over these minty saplings!!), cherry tomatos, any kind of pea or bean(just NOT soy), solomon's seal , any kind of bramble, blueberries(great for urinary tract health), corn in all stages of growth, mullein* (this is a 2 yr plant found EVERYWHERE), and you can throw down a 3 season browse seed mixture. Blue Seals carry 1 meant for deer, but goats love them too. It is typically: Clover, Chicory, rutabega or turnip(can't recall which), and rapeseed. High protein if you are raising for the freezer.

*Note: my goats only occassionally eat this. It is a multi purpose medicinal plant, good for use with bronchitis, asthma, ear infections, and much more.


----------

